# Home Made Windshield Wiper Fluid Recipe?



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Any recipes for windshield wiper fluid that doesn't freeze in the freezing weather?

This is what I have used:
30% rubbing alcohol/water/5 drops liquid soap , this defrosts at about 30 degrees but freezes below that.

thank you.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I found this article maybe it will help you out.

http://www.helium.com/items/2038722-home-made-windscreen-fluid-wash


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I also use the fluid that they sell for the washer fluid for cars. It's about a dollar a gallon and they same as the windex in stores. Works just fine...and cheap !!


----------

